

$2,400 “Linux Foundation Course” will be Free and Online this Summer - kumartech
http://www.techcomunication.com/2400-linux-foundation-course-will-be-free-and-online-this-summer/
This foundation course, which usually costs $2,400, will be first of its kind to be available as a Massive Open Online Couse (MOOC). This free course is intended for anyone who has little or no prior knowledge of Linux or Unix.
======
webandrew
People pay $2400 for an introduction to Linux???

